#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Malaysia pics

## WujouMao

I Visted Boreno, Sarawak 2 years ago. this is some sort of tribe park or something. looks a small house right, till you see a person below. now thats HUGE!!




jungle leaf


believe it or not, it says Private Property lol

Camaron highlands [west malaysia]

Mossy forest

the biggest flower in the world, the Raflesia..although this one is dying


Kuching, Sarawak

Penang



Alor Star. most people were honking their horns, and i didnt know it was for me till someone smiled and waved. 

Kellie's Castle - Ipoh


its said to be haunted, but thats just to scare people or bring people here. no one died in the house. Kellie Smith died in Lisbon waiting for a lift for his castle in 1929, then his wife and kids moved back to Scotland


Thaipusan Festival Feb 1 - Malaysia. this festival is banned in India so i have been told







have a break, have a Kit-Kat

mamma and baby

Blue Mosque, Shar Alam

the Mosque is the biggest in Asia, and can hold as many as 25,000 people


KL, chinatown

these pictures are not Malaysia. taken from 39,000 feet while flying back to UK.

looks like giant footprints

----------


## JoGeAr

Nice pics. Thanks.

----------


## cimboc

Thanks for sharing.

Penang was our first ever trip OS, would love to visit again now we are older and wiser and probably look at things in a different light - we really did enjoy that trip but.

----------


## tohca1

Merry Christmas from KL!

Cheers!

----------


## watterinja

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## mancon

Thank you great trip report! The camaron highlands are really gorgeous!

----------


## bustak

wow, these are great pictures! 

You get around WujouMao!

----------


## samscran

Nice pics , i thinks thats an old house or something . i have also seen many of them when i went there...

----------


## WujouMao

> Nice pics , i thinks thats an old house or something . i have also seen many of them when i went there...


that's Kellies castle just outside Ipoh mate.

and one more picture from Malaysia. i got so drunk drinking a bottle of whiskey at Rum Jungle, someone offered me a ride home

----------


## peterthomas

These are really nice pics..But the things guys were doing with the needle is it real??
they don't get hurt and what they do afterward..what they get from it?
__________________________________________________  _____________

----------


## grasshopper

Lotta holes in the body, I'd reckon. ::spin::

----------


## WujouMao

> These are really nice pics..But the things guys were doing with the needle is it real??
> they don't get hurt and what they do afterward..what they get from it?
> __________________________________________________  _____________


They are in a trance mate

If you thought those Indians were mental, just have a look at these which are from another festival and which were emailed to me a few years back. 

Think it may of been in Thailand cos on some of the banners in the background, looks like Thai script even though its Chinese looking script on the man's t-shirt, Not to mention the man with the white t-shirt on holding up the exhausts has what looks like PHUKET written on it.















Let's hope they didn't munch on some Salt & Vinegar crisps after the event.

----------


## oky

> Originally Posted by samscran
> 
> 
> Nice pics , i thinks thats an old house or something . i have also seen many of them when i went there...
> 
> 
> that's Kellies castle just outside Ipoh mate.
> 
> and one more picture from Malaysia. i got so drunk drinking a bottle of whiskey at Rum Jungle, someone offered me a ride home



Nice pics, thanks. Would have taken the offer as well  :Smile:

----------


## porno frank

Nice pics of malaysia.

----------


## Lantern

Great pics thanks.

----------


## Ripley

Those impalement pis are from the Vegetarian festival in Phuket. Going on right
 now in fact.
 Begun as simple piercing to impress  a dragon spirit or something  has been perverted into a gruesome, bio hazardous  macho oneupmanship contest of whom can self-harm in the most shocking, attention getting  way.

Gruesome

----------


## johnclave111

nice pics and great place but some pics disturb me.why they are doing like that its not good things in my view.

----------

